# Injection-Keloid Scar



## dballard2004

My provider administered a steriod injection into a keloid scar to try to make it go away.  My question is, what CPT code do you use to report this?  Do you report 96372 for the injection and the J code for the medication, or is there a specific CPT code for this type of injection?

Thanks.


----------



## aschaeve

We bill 64999 for the injection into the scar.  Refer to CPT Assistant Sept. 2010 vol. 20, issue 9.  We also bill for the administration and medication uses.

Alicia, CPc


----------



## dballard2004

Thanks Alicia.


----------



## dballard2004

I just want to make sure that I understand.  You report 64999 and 96372, or 64999 includes 96372?  Can someone please clarify?  Thanks.


----------



## aschaeve

You would report both codes, 96372 and 64999 and since it is unlisted we also send the notes.

Alicia, CPC


----------



## dballard2004

Thanks so much!  I think I got it!


----------



## jbnewlife77

11900


----------



## sessionar

*Keloid - Scar Injection*

The use of the unlisted procedure code (64999) will raise eyebrows; especially if you don't have a charge associated with that particular code. Make sure you have a charge linked to 64999 or it won't get paid. I feel 96372 (along with the J-codes) is appropriate enough for proper charge capture and reimbursement, but as Alicia suggests, forwarding notes is also an important consideration for reimbursement of 64999 if used. 

What does the community say?

Thanks,
Andre, CPC


----------



## SCanterbury

aschaeve said:


> We bill 64999 for the injection into the scar.  Refer to CPT Assistant Sept. 2010 vol. 20, issue 9.  We also bill for the administration and medication uses.
> 
> Alicia, CPc



That CPT Assistant pertained to injection of a PAINFUL scar to control the pain--hence the 6X,XXX-series code.

For injection of *steroid* into a keloid to dissolve the scar, CPT Assistant says to use 11900 as an above poster noted. 

From the September 1996 CPT Assistant, p. 5:

_Lesions of the integumentary system, such as keloids, psoriasis, acne (cystic or nodular), and others may be treated by injecting drugs directly into the lesion itself. To report the treatment of these lesions you would use the following codes:

 11900Injection, intralesional; up to and including seven lesions
 11901more than seven lesions_


----------



## marieb

I also use 11900 and J3301 for the injection.


----------



## Nichole9288

I always bill 11900 and J3301 without any problems for keloid scar injections.


----------



## Ravi2019

My Q- He was prepped and draped in the usual sterile fashion.  Each of the keloid was removed from the ear.  The wounds were closed primarily.  Intralesional injection of Kenalog, 10 mL was performed.  The procedure was terminated.  The patient will now begin pressure clip therapy and additional Kenalog injection..   My doubt is shall we bill both 11411 with 11900, based on NCCI getting edit to 11900 so can we over ride the edit with 59 mod or 11441 is enough ?

Thanks advance


----------



## Lunap99

Can the 11900 be billed for non-keloid scars?  This is a sx scar where a malignant lesion was removed from the face.  I'm assuming it is for cosmetic purposes as there is no mention of keloid or pain.


----------

